# Ace is missing



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

:crying:

He was in the back garden for no more than 10 minutes having a loo break at about 3.30pm, when he didnt come back inside which he normally does after 5 minutes I whistled, he didnt come... he ALWAYS comes when I whistle him.

I have put him up on dog lost etc and had a run around the block, but theres no sign of him anywhere!

:crying:

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog_blog.php?dogId=35173


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

hope he is home soon....you must be so worried........come on Ace get back home

have you got the link for doglost and we can all share on FB


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

hope he turns up for you soon and has just had a little adventure.
have you got neighbours friends and family to help you go looking for him, try looking for him on the usual walk routes he enjoys


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh no  oh dear, really really hope he comes home soon x


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you, Hope he is back soon x


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh no....
did you find the gate open or any possible way he may have got out??


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh no, i hope Ace is found soon, hopefully he just went for a wonder 

Fingers crossed and thinking of you x


----------



## JKD (Nov 14, 2011)

Hope he's home safe and sound soon.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

My god you must be beside yourself with worry


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am so sorry, this must be awful for you 

Hope he turns up soon x


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

You will notice it says he has no ID on dog lost, this is because I removed Aces collar to temporarily use on Sailors buster collar, because he has a nasty leg wound (sailors collar was too wide).

I was due to go to [email protected] this eve on the way to do shopping, but he vanished just before I was about to set off I feel like such a fool, if his been picked up, they will have to go by his chip alone, which is half way down his left side, and I know how stupid scanners and the operators can be :crying: I just want to kick myself.


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, you poor thing!! I hope Ace is home safe with you soon!!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh honey. I wish I was closer I'd be out pounding the pavements right now. Come home now Ace!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh no, you poor thing, that is my worst nightmare 

I really hope he's just gone for a wander and returns home really soon.

Keeping everything crossed here for you xx


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Hope you find him. Where could he have got out?


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Hope he turns up soon, you must be going out of your mind 
Will share the link on fb for you...
If there's anything else I can do, let me know..xx


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

The gate was locked, no cance he got out.

I thought he might have gone under the fence into the neighbours (flats) yard, but there gate is locked also. It was the first place I checked because the blocks I put in the way so he couldnt get under had been moved.

I just dont understand how he could have disapeared soo quickly, all I can think is that he has been taken by one of the people at the flats.
No one seems to have seen him tho


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh no!!! 

Hope he is home safe and sound soon hun.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

sailor said:


> The gate was locked, no cance he got out.
> 
> I thought he might have gone under the fence into the neighbours (flats) yard, but there gate is locked also. It was the first place I checked because the blocks I put in the way so he couldnt get under had been moved.
> 
> ...


I was going to ask if you think anyone may have stolen him

Gosh I am so sorry... I can't imagine how worrying this is for you!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I will post your link on my facebook, FB club site and two other dog forums I use for you.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh no  I hope he's home safe & sounds asap sorry we are'nt closer or would help look for him xxx


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Praying just taken himself for a little wander and is on his way back already!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I truely hope hes home safe soon.. You must be frantic.
Got everything crossed for you!! xx


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh no thats terrible  have you double checked all around the garden under all bushes and all over the house that he's not hiding anywhere? sometimes dogs could go hide in strange places in the house that they've never gone before (had quite a few scares from mine doing this!) and one of my old dogs once went missing and turned out she had been shut in the airing cuboard by accident  
Hope you find him soon


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh my god, I really hope you are reunited soon. I'm sure you're beside yourself, I have my fingers crossed, good luck, please come home Ace.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh no.

I will cross post this on facebook ect. I wish I was closer I would come and help look. Fingers crossed for a safe, happy, healthy return.


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

I do hope Ace comes home soon. Will be thinking of you and keeping fingers crossed. x


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

i hope you get him back very soon hun, dunno what else too say i coudlnt imagen being in that situation xxx


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Hope you find him soon. Fingers and paws crossed here for his safe return.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

All fingers and paws crossed here that Ace is found soon.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG! you must be frantic, have you tried your neighbours? He isn't shut in anywhere is he?? can he get out anywhere?
hope he is found SOON


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

O god, hope he turns up safe and sound. I've posted on facebook with a link to doglost.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh no,this sent shivers down my spine.

I really hope poor Ace turns up soon.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

oh no i though i would get to the end of this and he would have been found.

posted on FB and twitter


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh no  Hope you find him soon


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Keeping everything crossed for Ace's safe return.
Hopefully he just found some cunning way out of the garden and went for a wander.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Sending you lots of luck for the safe return of the lovely Acexxx


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh my goodness I hope he turns up soon x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Just seen on FB  I can't share the link as I'm on my phone but will as soon as I can. I hope he is safely home soon xx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hoping and praying for his safe return-you must be out of your mind with worry

Thinking of you-sending a BIG HUG
Maureen


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope he is home safe and sound soon


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

What a little tinker. I hope you find him soon no worse for wear x


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

I hope to goodness he is found soon. Thinking of you.

Val xx


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. Thinking of you and keeping eveything crossed for his safe return.  x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I hope you find him soon.x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope you find him soon xxxx


----------



## Zoej82 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hope he is home soon x x x


----------



## jackiep (Nov 18, 2011)

Everything crossed here that he found safe & sound soon


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

My God, that is awful! How did he get out? If it is any consolation, dogs can always find their way home. My old mongrel used to go missing on a regular basis, but managed to find his way back if we didn't find him first.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Hope he is soon found safe and well.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hope he is found soon. and is safe


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I hope you find Ace very soon x


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh no. I thought and hoped by the time I got this far, he'd have turned up, sadly not the case.

I really hope he turns up safe and sound. Keep us posted, you must be worried sick. Poor you.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

hope you find him,dogs can be expert escape artists at times


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh no . If only I still lived near you I could have come and driven us around looking . 

I really, really hope he turns up soon. xxx.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats terrible news - I'm not far away (I think) pm if I can help.

Everything crossed he's home soon. You must be frantic


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Shazach said:


> Thats terrible news - I'm not far away (I think) pm if I can help.
> 
> Everything crossed he's home soon. You must be frantic


You are about 35 - 40 mins away....used to take me about 30 mins :thumbup1:.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I hope he turns up safe and sound soon


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

oh god hun i hope you find him soon x


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

keep checking back hoping for good news


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Aw no, I seen this thread & thought 'sh1t' where is he? Then I noticed it was 6 pages long & thought, 'Ah, he must be found' so came to the last page & found...............No! actually he's not.

Sooo sorry to hear wee Ace hasn't turned up yet. I really really hope he comes home where he belongs as soon as.

Keeping everything crossed for you here & the girls send a hug to Sailor til his pal comes home


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you for the kind messges

Ace is still missing.

Unfortunatley with Sailor and his dodgy leg (long painful story) and having the Children with me, I can not physically go out far and search for him.
I doubt he is trapped somewhere as he isnt the sort of dog who would sit quitely ... he would be scratching, knawing, howling and barking etc 

Im just going to go round the block again and hope his cruising bin bags and peemail, but for some reason, I just have a feeling someones taken him.
I will be posting notes through doors and putting up posters in local shops tomorrow if he doesnt turn up over night.

Feel rather helpless at present


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

So sorry to hear about ace, I'm at work tomorrow till 2 but if he still isn't found I an come and help you look?

hopwe he turns up soon


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

sailor said:


> Thank you for the kind messges
> 
> Ace is still missing.
> 
> ...


We all feel helpless; I don't know why but my feeling was that he had been taken too . I really, really hope that I am wrong and he potters home soon.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Only read first post, but if you havent already have you tried all the places you usually go for his walks, especially the ones you walk there too. When next doors went missing they found theirs in the part he goes too most when taken out on walks. Just a thought.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Only read first post, but if you havent already have you tried all the places you usually go for his walks, especially the ones you walk there too. When next doors went missing they found theirs in the part he goes too most when taken out on walks. Just a thought.


Just another thought if you havent and do try it take Sailor too.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

OMG!!! I saw the title and my heart sank! If i lived closer i would be out all night helping you search for him, i really hope you find him soon! Ill post on fb! Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh no, not Ace  I'm keeping everything crossed that he is home soon, safe and sound.

Remember the place that you rescued him from said that they had picked him up a couple of times before as he had escaped? Lets hope its the same this time and he hasn't been taken.

We're all thinking of you here. I know I'm nowhere nearby but I'll share his poster on FB.

Come home Ace!!!


----------



## lillynharry (Jan 23, 2010)

What a nightmare!! I hope he turns up soon, safe and sound. Goodluck! xx


----------



## debs78 (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry I thought as the thread was so long he must have been found  What area are you in so we can share on FB? I think it's a good idea to take Sailor and check his usual walks if you can. Have you tried the dog warden and local rescue centres as they are often picked up before we have realised they're missing.

Fingers crossed he's found soon xx


----------



## Eithne (Mar 23, 2011)

fingers crossed Ace comes home soon...


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just another thought I now hs an old boy and cant remember is neutered? Can you think of any bitches nearby who mght be in season, I know a dog whos terrible for it and if can escape can be found hanging around where they live. probably not a lot of help and so sorry Ace is missing, just wracking my brains for this to possibly check out. Also Local Councls are now responsible for lost and straying dogs solely now, some do a have a 24hr contact number, have you contacted them too, and the RSPCA? Battersea have a lost and found number (cant remember if its national or london though)
You can log details on there perhaps. Local vets may be worth ringing too.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I've just seen this and am so sorry to hear your news. Really hope he turns up safe and well v soon for you xx


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG you must be beside yourself with worry...I'm so sorry 

Fingers crossed here, I'm hoping for his safe return home soon.

Come home Ace!!!


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

debs78 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry I thought as the thread was so long he must have been found  What area are you in so we can share on FB? I think it's a good idea to take Sailor and check his usual walks if you can. Have you tried the dog warden and local rescue centres as they are often picked up before we have realised they're missing.
> 
> Fingers crossed he's found soon xx


In co. durham hun


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Aaaw no, how awful for you! I was really hoping for good news by the end of the thread 
Fingers crossed he comes home soon, and I agree with whoever said about walking sailor around the area, pre with a full bladder! 
I will share the dog lost link on a local motor show fb account I have, 5000 friends so hopefully even if some scumbag!!! Has taken him they'll have nowhere to hide if as many people share as possible! Really really hope he is home soon x


----------



## debs78 (Jul 18, 2011)

SophieCyde said:


> In co. durham hun


Thanks, will get it posted, don't know anyone in that area myself but some of my friends might


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh no, you must be so frantic, sending bucketfuls of good luck to you, come on Ace where are you?


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Hope he comes home safe and sound soon fingers and paws crossed


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Our thoughts are with you at this sad time :frown2:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh God how awful, was hoping it was a jokey thread and he was under a duvet or something larking about!

So hope he is back with you soon, he's so gorgeous and it's far too cold for him to be out tonight. Keep your pecker up he must be somewhere local but as it gets dark so early will be hard to spot if he's taken himself over a park or something. 

Come home Acey boy, mummy is so worried about you.


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh god you must be so worried, I was hoping he would have been found by the time I got to the end.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. I know you have probably tried this but have you tried the local dog warden? I had a stray dog just turned up in my garden i kept him overnite and he was reported the next day and later reunited and only lived a couple of blocks away so maybe someone has took him i hope so you must be devastated sendin good (((vibes))) to him and you:biggrin:


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Oh my word, really hope ace potters home soon. Or someones looking after him till the morning.x


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Poor you  
He doesn't fit the stereotype for theft ( sorry that is not meant to sound rude but on account of his age/type he would have a low resale value which is often what they are thieving for). 

More likely he found a way to escape or someone opened the gate and let him out for badness. 

Regardless, stay positive and I hope he returns to you soon. I remember losing one a mine years ago and the anxiety is horrendous.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

god this has made me feel so sick with worry 

I wish i lived closer well we all do, if there is anything you need us to do just ask 

Come on ace time for bed now

Big hugs from here 

xxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

heck...come on Ace...its time to come home


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

My heart sunk when I heard this I really hope Ace is ok 

I understand your limited with Sailor injured and childcare but have you made loads and loads of posters? ? ? ? 

If you have someone who can watch the kiddies for an hour or two tomo id get out and poster poster poster - So everyone in the neighborhood knows Ace's face.

There are some dodgy people about - Some people would let a dog out purely for the thrill  Im just praying someone has taken Ace into their home and he'll get reported to the Dog Warden tomo (Or Monday if they dont work weekends.).

Keeping all my fingers crossed for you x x x


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm so sorry to hear that ace is missing. i've shared the doglost link on my fb so that my doggy friends round the country can see it and hopefully share it too for you. i hope he finds his way home to you in the morning.


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

I keep checking back on here hoping that you've found him! I really hope he wasn't stolen  I can't imagine how you're feeling 

I have everything crossed for you, and I really hope he's back with you soon!!



ETA: Maybe someone could have picked him up, keeping him overnight to check for a microchip tomorrow? So hopefully he's somewhere warm and safe!!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh was so hoping to get back to good news!


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

Keep checking back hoping to read some good news 

If you can't get home tonight Ace, please be somewhere safe and warm and come back tomorrow.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh no, still not home then.... stay safe poppet, I'll add you to my prayers sweetheart. xxx


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh no that's seriously bad news   Hopefully the dog warden has picked him up and just can't bring him home because he's not got ID on. If they haven't got ID they take them straight into kennels and if it's last thing on a friday he might not get scanned until Mon.

Sending you a big hug and a load of hope that he's found safe and sound. I know it's awful that he's missing but it's worth remembering that he's been a stray dog before so at least he can take care of himself for a bit.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

LisaZonda said:


> Keep checking back hoping to read some good news
> 
> If you can't get home tonight Ace, please be somewhere safe and warm and come back tomorrow.


Me too 

I just keep hoping that there has been some good news stories recently so am hoping this will have a similar outcome


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Really hoping he turns up soon xxxx


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

So sorry to be reading this. I was hoping to skip to the end and find a happy ending. All fingers and paws crossed that it will come tomoro. 

Do we have many members in your area? Perhaps we could try and organise a bit of help on your behalf if your struggling? 

Thinking of you and Ace xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

I hoped by the end of this thread (if not before) that I'd had read that Ace was back. You must be frantic. Really hope he comes home soon.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear Ace has gone missing, keep pounding those pavements all night if needs be, he has to be out there somewhere x


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh god  Where abouts are you? If you're fairly local I'll go out for a drive round tonight and can help with proper searches in the morning.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

sorry to hear ace is awol i hope he gets home soon xxx


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Oh god  Where abouts are you? If you're fairly local I'll go out for a drive round tonight and can help with proper searches in the morning.


Co.durham , still hoping to find a happy ending thread every time I open it x


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

SophieCyde said:


> Co.durham , still hoping to find a happy ending thread every time I open it x


Oh no, wish I was closer, I'm in Essex 

Keeping everything crossed x


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

SophieCyde said:


> Co.durham , still hoping to find a happy ending thread every time I open it x


If you need help I'm free tomorrow afternoon after work if Ace isnt home by then. (I'm about half an hour away I think)
Hoping he's home and safe long before then though.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Just seen this. I'm so sorry to hear Ace is missing. Sending you hugs and hoping he comes home very soon. xxxxx


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Indi's mum said:


> If you need help I'm free tomorrow afternoon after work if Ace isnt home by then. (I'm about half an hour away I think)
> Hoping he's home and safe long before then though.


Yes I'm the same, can help tomorrow afternoon , hope it doesn't have to come to that and you find him asap x


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I keep refreshing this page, hoping he's turned up.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you again everyone

Ace is still missing.
I went round the block and round the edges of the field and round the local shops, asking people (most were drunk tho!) and whistling him, but no luck at all.

I have made up lots of missing dog cards, which I can post through letter boes in the morning, I cant print out posters as I dont have a printer, but will go to librry and print out enough for the local shops.

I will walk the route Ace knows, altho he seems to be abit of a roamer and tends to follow his nose to good smells, due to him being a stray previously atleast he has some street sense.
He is soo friendly, I imagine he walked upto someone for a fuss and a hello, which is why I think he has been taken in.

alot of dogs go missing round here... its rare not to see a missing dog poster  most go from gardens too  but as mentioned, Ace doesnt fit the stereo type dog that gets stolen, so I still have hope!

Oh and I will be phoning the dog shelters etc in the morning too


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh lordy, I hope he's back soon.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm too far to come and help look for him but I'm more than happy to phone around tomorrow morning......let me know. If there's anything I can do, I'm here for you...


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

You and Ace are in my thoughts and prayers tonight, just wish i lived nearer to help search for him,


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

I hope you don;t mind  but I already emailed deerness kennels and www.strayaid.co.uk with his dogslost page 

Felt I had to do something, I've been thinking about him all night


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

I've just seen this!!! OMG, poor Ace! I'm praying that you find him tomorrow.

I just hope he's ok! :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I hope we get some good news tomorrow.

Thinking of you hun xx


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

i'm so sorry to hear your news! I'm hoping you find him and he's back home soon!!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Hope you find him today, have been awake on and off all night thinking about him as it's so frosty here


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Was hoping for good news


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Really hope today brings some positive news; if you think of anything at all I can do please PM or text me.


----------



## debs78 (Jul 18, 2011)

I hope you find him today safe and well. Been thinking of him all night


----------



## jackiep (Nov 18, 2011)

Don't know if anyone has put this but call the police as well, if someone has taken him in they may of informed them. 

Good luck today & hope you find him.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Was hopeing he was home now. Everything still crossed for good news later xxx


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Really hope the old fella turns up today! Not sure if you still have my number but we're up in Cumbria this weekend and maybe just over an hour away so if you need an extra set of wheels and pair of eyes to help with the search just give me a shout!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Was hopeing he was home now. Everything still crossed for good news later xxx


Likewise, was expecting to be reading good news this morning


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh no, i cant iamagime how it must feel to know your dog is out there somewhere all night, good luck for his safe homecoming today, everything crossed here.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh No you poor sod you must be going through hell I hope he's home soon.
This is a long shot I know but it worked for me sorry if its already been done or mentioned
my Fizz went missing when someone let her out of the back garden some years ago and my parents called the local radio station who agreed to air it every so often throughout the day....it might not be such a long shot actually because the dog warden had just picked fizz up from someone's house and was on his way to the kennels with her when he heard it on the van radio so he called me from the van and waited for me outside the kennels, I got fizz back this way so it might be worth a try with Ace, someone elderly who doesn't get out so not seen the posters might have taken him in and be waiting for the warden as in our case.
good luck, sending strength and hope you get him back soon


----------



## FrankieT (Nov 3, 2011)

I have my fingers crossed that someone found him during the night and has taken him in until they could ring someone this morning.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Still no sign of Ace, kept whistling out the top windows, hoping he could hear it in the still of the night.

He gets into a panic when he isnt near me (even when Dogless was holding him as I retrieved Sailor from another dog on a walk!), so I doubt he would stay away from home for this long unless someone had took him in.

Just getting Children sorted so we can go out and do a more thorough search now. It is freezing here, frost everywhere I really do hope he is sat inside someones house being spoilt.

Thank you for the offers of help.

If anyone is in the Darlington, Co Durham area DL1 or you know anyone in this area, ....................................



his been found I think, just had a call as I was writing this post, from the dog warden, he saw Aces poster aqnd said his 100% certin its Ace, altho they havent scanned his chip yet.

The dog they have fits the escription and was found literally a few streets away.
I really do hope it is Ace, the bloke sounded positive of it tho!

Will let you all know as soon as I get back HOPEFULLY with him, oh god the little buggar! I do hope it is him


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Thats brilliant news, fingers crossed it is him xxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I skipped to the last page, praying for good news and am delighted to read your latest post.
Thank God!!!
I have everything crossed it's Ace and feel so relieved he will have spent the night undercover albeit not in his cosy home.
Cant wait for confirmation. Welling up with tears of joy for you.
xxxxx


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

That is a huge relief!!!
I'm so so so pleased xx


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been reading this thread since the beginning and i've not wanted to comment because I know the pain of losing a dog, missing or otherwise, and i am still grieving for Dante. 

But from reading your last post, thank god is all I can say. I really really hope that's Ace! Keep us posted


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

So pleases there's some good news this morning. Everything crossed here for you that it's him.


----------



## debs78 (Jul 18, 2011)

Such good news, fingers crossed it's him though sounds like it is :biggrin:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

sailor said:


> Still no sign of Ace, kept whistling out the top windows, hoping he could hear it in the still of the night.
> 
> He gets into a panic when he isnt near me (even when Dogless was holding him as I retrieved Sailor from another dog on a walk!), so I doubt he would stay away from home for this long unless someone had took him in.
> 
> ...


How the hell did I miss this!
Hoping WE can crack the champayne later!
KEEPING ALL FINGERS AND PAWS CROSSED HERE!!!!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Everything crossed ..


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Fingers and paws crossed tight here, praying it's Ace.
x


----------



## dragon33 (Sep 17, 2011)

Same as a previous post have been following thread but not commented but now it sounds like you may have good news so let us all know and hopefully all well now.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

*Fingers crossed*

I sent you a text message - sounds promising


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh no! Just seen this :frown2:

Really really hope it is Ace they found, fingers toes and paws crossed here


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Need to go to groomers later and xmas shopping,so come on get ya finger out i cant go till ive heard the news that Ace is safe and sound back home. Seriously tho this is brilliant news as ime sure its Ace they have found.


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh fingers crossed it is Ace  What a relief!!! I hope he is back with you asap, bless him!!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm hoping ace is on his way back with you or home now 

Fingers and paws crossed for you xx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Everything is crossed for you!! let's have some happy news that it is him


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Fingers crossed it's him. Got classes this morning, will check in again mid-day. Oh God, please let it be him safe.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

sailor said:


> Still no sign of Ace, kept whistling out the top windows, hoping he could hear it in the still of the night.
> 
> He gets into a panic when he isnt near me (even when Dogless was holding him as I retrieved Sailor from another dog on a walk!), so I doubt he would stay away from home for this long unless someone had took him in.
> 
> ...


I've only just seen this thread - fingers crossed it's Ace and he's home soon


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I really hope it is Ace,and I hope he's back safe and sound very soon.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

My heart is in my mouth please let it be Ace.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Have everything crossed that it's Ace x


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Missed this yesterday but i really hope that its Ace will keep checking noe to hear some good news.When i lost my chi it was only for a couple of hours i didnt know wether to be cross or hug him so ended up saying he was a bad boy and kissing him crying


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Aaaaaw I really hope it is ace fingers and paws crossed here!!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh please let it be Ace!!!!

I'm getting all teary just writing this. Hope he's had a warm snuggly night whilst waiting for you to find him.

Fingers crossed!!!! X


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

The suspense is killing me!.................lol 
Please let it be him


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I really hope its Ace Sailor - Keeping our fingers and paws crossed in Bedfordshire for you x x x


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Really hope its him!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I think Ace's mum is busy at the mo so I'll just let you all know -It was him :thumbup1: He's safe and sound now :biggrin:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> I think Ace's mum is busy at the mo so I'll just let you all know -It was him :thumbup1: He's safe and sound now :biggrin:


Thank Goodness! Thank You for letting us know :thumbup1: I can imagine how stressful it must be if your dog goes missing. Well done Ace for keeping safe :thumbup1:


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> I think Ace's mum is busy at the mo so I'll just let you all know -It was him :thumbup1: He's safe and sound now :biggrin:


Now I'm really crying!! Sooo relieved for you!!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

what brilliant news...my stomach was in knots reading through the thread hoping it was him.....i am so chuffed its Ace


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh thank heavens for that! I was praying for good news this morning! So pleased.


----------



## FrankieT (Nov 3, 2011)

Thats fab news. Last night must have been a nightmare. What a relief.:thumbup1:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

That's brilliant :thumbup1: what wonderful news!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

We lost our dog yesterday for 15 minutes; he just trotted off in one direction OH ran in other looking for him was awful (he didn't dare tell me till he was found again) luckily some walkers found him and OH found them - that was such a dreadful 15 minutes for him I can't imagine how unbearable it must have been since he was lost - and how happy you must be now he has been found.

Great news!!!


----------



## jackiep (Nov 18, 2011)

Great news bet he's getting lots of fuss:thumbup1:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

YAY You must be so incredibly relieved Bet he won't be going out alone in the garden for a while


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Great news, thank goodness for that.:thumbup1:


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup:
That's fantastic!


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Wonderful news! So pleased,


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> I think Ace's mum is busy at the mo so I'll just let you all know -It was him :thumbup1: He's safe and sound now :biggrin:


Brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

What a relief. So glad the old guy was found safe.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Fantastic!!!!! So so so happy for sailor, must be a huge relief.
Welcome home ace


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: Soo pleased to hear Ace has been found!

Now it's time for you to put your feet up and relax! Can't even begin to imagine how stressful a night you must have had x


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank goodness he is found!!! Really pleased for all of you! lots of hugs tot he boys :biggrin:


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hurray! So pleased he has been found! Very relieved for you!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Thats wonderful news. What a relief.


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

Am so pleased he has been found safe xx


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone!

Ace is indeed HOME AND SAFE! 
He must have been picked up as soon as he wandered free from the garden because he went missing between 3.30pm and 3.45pm, then found at 4pm, so all the running round the block whistling, was indeed pointless .. if anyone has any good tips on how to stop a dog digging under fences that would be great! I have huge sturdy 7 foot fences, that Ace can dig under and I have a large garden, with about 40 foot plus of boundary fence to tend to now.

Ace is now back where he always is, curled up on my feet under the desk  fast asleep, bless him!

Ace does have a collar and tag, but I used it on poor Sailor who is suffering with a pressure wound on his leg at the moment (which is another crisis for us!) and needs to wear a buster collar. So of all days Ace could have wandered, it happened to be the day he had his collar off  else he would have been returned straight to me!
I tried to put Sailors collar on Ace, but its huge and might aswell be a tractor tyre on a chihuahua :skep:
I was rather lax in getting him a temp collar and decided to wait til I was out shopping on Friday, but like always... I thought, ahh he wont go missing theres no rush!
So now have a very good reason to be a collar collector, collars and spare collars.. plenty of them... ARE VITALLY IMPORTANT!

I now have him a temp collar with his tag on! 

Thank you again to everyone who helped in what way they could, even if it was moral support via a message, it all helps in one way or the other!

We are all very happy here now


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> I think Ace's mum is busy at the mo so I'll just let you all know -It was him :thumbup1: He's safe and sound now :biggrin:


Oh, thank goodness for that, thank you for letting us know. I have been checking constantly as was praying it was him. Poor Ace's mum must have had an awful and stressful night, at least Ace is back where he belongs now.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Bless him!!!! I bet he's been cuddled to death!!!

So happy he was found and returned to you, you will never run out of collars again!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank goodness Ace has been found safe and well.


The best way I think to stop him digging would be to dig down and out some chicken wire under the soil. That way even if he does dig he'll only get as far as the wire and not get out.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm so happy he's back safe and sound


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Fantastic thats brilliant Im pleased
Goldenshadow text me last night because I oculdnt get on the forum and Ive been thinking of you ever since
xxx


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

P. PHEW !!!! :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Goodness i'm so chuffed for you and can imagine what a tough night you've had, even I couldn't sleep and have just woken after nodding off around 8am, glad postie didn't knock would have looked well lazy. 

Bet he sleeps well and hopefully stays put this time the lil wanderer.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I 'm really glad he's been found safe and sound. I had a feeling he'd been picked up by the dog warden and I'm extremely relieved for you that it turned out that he was 

You can bury wire grid which you also attach to the bottom of the fence to prevent them digging under it. It means a whole lot of digging work for you but it will be worth it. For now have you got any loose bricks or large rocks hanging about in the garden because you can fill the hole and gaps under your fence with these as an interim remedy.

Shannow is a right houdini too and she loves digging! I suppose that's how they both ended up in those kennels together, I wonder if they compared escape plans


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Glad he is back home with mummy- the little bugger 

Now that news has really made my day!!! so love a happy ending.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Bury chicken wire at the base of the fence

Large rocks, partially buried, along the bottom, not viable with a long fence line really!

Lay chain link fencing on the ground (anchored to the bottom of the fence)

Just a few ideas


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Little devil!! I hope you've told him he's grounded!

Doggy boots......Harvey can barely walk when he wears his doggy boots so I bet he wouldn't be able to dig. Not a long term solution but it might be an idea until you're able to sort something else out. Would be a pain putting them on every time he goes out, but it might help.

Give Sailor a big hug. I hope that his paw gets better quickly.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

So happy to read Ace has been found safe and well. I'm sure Ace is in for a day of lots cuddles and kisses.


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

sailor said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Ace is indeed HOME AND SAFE!
> He must have been picked up as soon as he wandered free from the garden because he went missing between 3.30pm and 3.45pm, then found at 4pm, so all the running round the block whistling, was indeed pointless .. if anyone has any good tips on how to stop a dog digging under fences that would be great! I have huge sturdy 7 foot fences, that Ace can dig under and I have a large garden, with about 40 foot plus of boundary fence to tend to now.
> ...


Aww I'm so happy Ace is back with you now!! I kept thinking about it last night, and the first thing I did this morning was come on here and check for news!!

It's definately made me think about getting a comfy 'house' collar for Finlay now. He never ever wears one in the house, but I think I'll be sorting one for him asap!!


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

I am so pleased Ace has been found.

I have just ordered spare collars and tags for my three just in case.

I bet Ace won't leave your side for a while, I know I could even leave the room without Domino after he went missing for 10 minutes! 

Hugs to you all.

Val xx


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank goodness for that, I am so pleased for you 

I just skipped to the last page hoping and praying it would be good news and am so chuffed that it is :thumbup1:

Will skip back now and read all about it!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Whew!! What a relief. And so pleased he wasn't out in all that cold all night.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Only just seen this thread and so pleased its a happy outcome.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am so pleased he's been found :biggrin:

I checked this thread first thing this morning just in case but there was no news. Am so glad that I checked again to hear this!!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I can't imagine how relieved you feel!! I'm so glad your little man is back where he belongs! Is he ok?


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Just finished classes. Glad he's home and safe. Phew.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Fantastic news,I'm so glad he wasn't outside in the cold all night.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Only just seen this thread. I'm so glad you've got him back, you must have been worried out of your mind.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Phew - glad he's been found


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yehhhhhhhhhhh Thank god for that Really happy now knowing there'll be snuggles all round :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

yipppeeeee he was not out all night in the cold totally brilliant news 
* does a happy dance now*:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So glad the little devil is home and safe and sound. Probably no worse for his adventures and there was you frantic and besides yourself with worry.


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh wow i'm so pleased to read good news! I'm out all day and have managed to sign in on my phone to check...don't know where he was or what happened but i'll look later at home, just so pleased he is home.....go ace!!


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank god for that, was so worried about him. Hope you're ok after your ordeal.


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

So so glad he's home safe and sound :biggrin:


----------



## Eithne (Mar 23, 2011)

Sailor, I am delighted Ace is home safe and sound. x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Woohooo excellent news. 

Hope you get the fencing sorted - all I can think of is chicken wire but have to admit not really giving it much thought at the mo - toooo excited that Ace (who stole my heart when you rescued him)is home!!!

Big Hugs to Ace from Heidi xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Brilliant news  wag finger at the little tinker from me though :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

So pleased he's home!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Fantastic news to log on to!!
So pleased :thumbup:


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Best news. 

Good luck fencing your garden. We took in a stray (well she was a semi stray in that she did have owners but they would just let her disappear and do what she liked) who had lived nomadically for six years and she found it hard to adapt to being 'trapped' in a garden. She scrabbled up fences, dug profusely.... It did stop eventually though!


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Was thinking all night about him being out in the dark and the cold

only just managed to get on here and I am so thrilled for you

enjoy your weekend and give him a big cuddle from all of us who have been so worried

Maureen


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

a happy ending after all:thumbup1:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> I can't imagine how relieved you feel!! I'm so glad your little man is back where he belongs! Is he ok?


Yes Ace is fine, I dont even think the whole adventure phased him!

From where he ws found, I think he was actually on his way to [email protected] :lol: which was a regular walk of ours when ever we needed new tennis balls or bags of treats  he must have thought we was running low on something!

Im glad he got found as quick as he did too, aparently dogs only get held at those temp kennels for upto 24 hours before they get taken to the permanant kennels miles away with limited publi transport and a £80 release fee.
I understand why the fees are needed to look after the dogs, but I cant say Im not pleased it didnt come to that! Altho Im sure Ace would have enjoyed saying hello to all the new faces there and sampling more varieties of dog food !

Extra collars, tags and chicken wire on order :scared:

I think having Sailor on short walks and needing to be supervised... resulting in Ace having less time spent on him and reduced walks too.. has given him abit of cabin fever and maybe that is why he decided to go for a wander, will have to re arrange things so Ace still feels satisfied!

Thank you to everyone again, it is really good to know pet forums and the many decent caring people on here are ready to help when ever needed, in this case especially LouiseH who appears to be Aces very own dog (god) parent  so very appreciated.
Most people wouldnt be as concerned or helpful, when it comes to the dog going for a wander... because its a dog and it will either return or you can just collect it from the pounds :001_huh:

But in reality for dog people... you might aswell just let your toddler out to play on its own with strangers, traffic and everything else the world can throw at it :scared:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

A friends dog was a digger so they went to a tree fellers and picked up some thick tree trunks and laid them all along the fencing. The dog did dig but couldn't dig near enough to the fence tp get out so eventually gave up. 

A cheap option and easy just to lay the trunks along the fence and they can be doubled up if necessary. They were way heavy though and you'd need help. h


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so pleased that you have got him back, I can't imagine the relief you must feel. Give Ace big cuddles from me xxx


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

They do know how to worry us, i know how worried i was in the thirty seconds my dog decided to follow the way i went to the front of the house and my husband came in the back way without him cos he bought ruby back and rolo had followed me, he was only gone a minute or so but boy was i in panic mode!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

I've only just read this thread but I'm so sorry to hear what you've been through! I'm glad Ace is safe and sound now!


----------



## Mrs White (Jul 18, 2011)

Great news that the Acemeister is back

I went on holiday and left my Bullterrier with my ex about 10 years ago. The little bugger ran off from York race course and was found several villages (and a couple of dual carriages) away, having followed our regular jogging route.

Although I wasn't involved in the nightmare scenario-being blissfully unaware while chilling in another country- I have been told that the mourning had already started and everybody in the search party had reconciled themselves to having to tell me my little angel had disappeared and was probably no more:. Thankfully he was picked up by someone and handed to the police:thumbup1:but it's every pet owner's worst nightmare. I'm chuffed your fellow's back:thumbup1:


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

:biggrin: :thumbup1: :biggrin: :thumbup1:


Sooooooo happy Ace is home safe & sound. Was thinking about him & of course you today and have only just managed to get on here. Great news.


----------



## cyberdowg (Sep 19, 2011)

sailor said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Ace is indeed HOME AND SAFE!
> He must have been picked up as soon as he wandered free from the garden because he went missing between 3.30pm and 3.45pm, then found at 4pm, so all the running round the block whistling, was indeed pointless .. if anyone has any good tips on how to stop a dog digging under fences that would be great! I have huge sturdy 7 foot fences, that Ace can dig under and I have a large garden, with about 40 foot plus of boundary fence to tend to now.
> ...


Only just seen this. so glad he's home safely.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

THANK GOD!!! he's home and safe! the little bugger  you must have been sooooo worried hun! HUGS to you, can you give Ace a cuddle from me!  and poor Sailor hope he's better real soon hun. xxx


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Thats great news only just caught up with this bet your glad his home safe and sound:thumbup1:


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm so pleased that he's home. You must have been so relieved to get him back. I hope one adventure is enough for him


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Really pleased Ace is back home with you. It must have been a terrible night for you, I was thinking of you all night. You can have a good nights sleep tonight.


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

*Welcome Back Ace!!!!*
I'm delighted for you, I really am, can't even imagine what an awful night you must have had. So glad this story had a happy ending for you, phewwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great news glad he is safe


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Wow, not been on PF for a few days so only just seen this. Just trawled through all 23 pages with a knotted stomach and a feeling of disbelief and dread for 13 pages... then I had a little cry!!! Sooooo relieved he is home safe and well, you must have been out of your mind with worry.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

So relieved he's home safe! :thumbup1:


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

I have had no landline and broadband since Friday afternoon and its just came back on so catching up on this - soooooo glad he has turned up. Lets hope his night incarcerated has learnt him his lesson and he doesnt wander again.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

thank god he's home!

If I was to find a dog I would never go straight to DW - i'd take it to the vets myself beforehand to see if I could reunite it with the owner myself, then would make a few door to door enquiries, THEN contact Dog Warden. Whoever it was obviously just wanted to do the best for the dog and its fantastic that they did do something to stop him getting into trouble but if they'd taken the dog to the vets or knocked around the area for a little bit, you might have got him home much sooner!

Anyway i'm just being picky - it's fantastic to see him home


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Ever so relieved to hear Ace is back home safe and sound. Brilliant news. xx


----------

